# Ectopic Pregnancy?



## Ahimsa (Apr 7, 2004)

My period is going on 13 days late. I have taken a few pregnancy tests, including one today and they have all been negetive. Yet, I feel pregnant and have been experiencing frequent urination and sore breasts. So, I can't sleep and was tossing and turning and I started to wonder if maybe I could have an etopic pregnancy. Does anyone have experience with this? Should I go get checked out or keep waiting for my period to show up?


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

From what I understand, if you were pregnant, it would show up on a pregnancy test over 97% of the time. Even if it were ectopic. While they do often bring on smaller levels of hCG, they still bring on enough to show a pregnancy. Usually the first symptom of an ectopic is pain in your lower right or left pelvic region.

So if you think you are pregnant and are late, get it checked out. Did your pregnancy show up on tests with your DC? if so, it probably would with any other pregnancy.


----------



## Ahimsa (Apr 7, 2004)

My mother was telling me that my aunt had a tubal pregnancy that didn't show up on pregnancy tests. If my period doesn't show up by Friday I am going to go in and get checked, just to be sure.


----------



## BCmamaof6 (Sep 7, 2004)

I had an ectopic pregnancy years ago, which did show up on pregnancy tests...but I had pain really early on. I knew from the beginning that there was something wrong. It was only taken seriously by my doctor weeks later when I was rushed to emergency bleeding 'to death'.
I would assume that you would still show up pregnant on a test. But I would go to the doctors for a blood HCG count.
HTH


----------



## PheobNFam (Feb 10, 2005)

I had an ectopic last March. My HPTs were negative. I didn't know I was pregnant until they told me in the ER (after 2 episodes of severe gas like pains in my abdomen and heavy bleeding, that's where I ended up). However, I wouldn't panick yet. Wait a week or so and test again (if no AF). If you're still worried, go get a blood test -- or better yet, call your doctor for that blood test now. It can't hurt, and is great for peace of mind.

Hope everything is alright!


----------



## Heathereenie (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi Ahimsa,

Since it's been a few weeks since your original post, I hope you and your doctors have managed to figure out the cause of your problems.

I had an ectopic in February, and the three original home pregnancy tests I took when I felt pregnant (slight nausea, swollen breasts, tight waistline) were somewhat inconclusive. The second blue control line was THERE, but faint enough to make me wonder.

My physician confirmed a pregnancy with a urine test in her office. Shortly after that, I had an excruciating pain in the middle of the night that felt like a labor pain. It went away, though, and I ignored it. I hadn't yet had my first OB/GYN visit which was scheduled for 11 weeks. Before that happened, though, I started bleeding vaginally...no pain really, but I was worried and went into the OB/GYN...they confirmed an ectopic via ultrasound.

They told me if I'd had a blood test to confirm the pregnancy, it probably would have been noted that my HcG levels were low and not really increasing much. This makes sense to me when I consider the home pregnancy tests didn't show a strong positive result.

My recommendation is to definitely have a blood test.


----------



## bigmamaj (Jul 27, 2005)

I have had two ectopic pregnancies...one in my left tube that was resolved by a shot of MTX and one in my right tube that required surgery.

With the first one I bled for about 2 weeks before i found out it was ectopic...right around 7 or so weeks...and I had some pain...it felt like I needed to have a BM but couldn't.

The second pregnancy I had no bleeding, normal until 8 weeks when i began having the pain again...it became excruciating...I had a difficult time breathing (from internal bleeding irritating my lungs)...I was rushed into emergency surgery...it saved my life.

Both times I had positive pregnancy tests...later than normal, though.

Just FYI...even after two ectopics, I went on to have two normal full-term pregnancies and have two beautiful boys now...

Lisa


----------

